# Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012



## Echinopsis (15. Juni 2012)

...ich fang mal an!
Eine bunte Mischung von heute...viel Spaß!


----------



## mic_chief (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo Leute, 

dann will ich euch auch ein paar Bilder zeigen.
 ; ; ;


----------



## pema (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
die nächste bitte:

Petra


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Sehr schön Petra!
Ein __ Fingerhut blüht gerade auch bei mir!


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Bei mir blüht im Moment nur der __ Kalmus und die __ Binsen


----------



## pema (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Wie Darius,
hast du denn nur Teichpflanzen im Garten

@ Echinopsis
Auf diesen __ Fingerhut bin ich richtig stolz
Nach drei Generationen von rosafarbenen Fingerhüten im Garten ist jetzt endlich die erste weiße Variation entstanden.

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Nein das nicht aber außer  ein paar Rosen nichts besonderes


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Ich habe auch einige Fingerhüte im Garten, u.a auch weißblütig!
Allerdings hat es jetzt drei Jahre gedauert bis es mal wieder Blüten gab...


----------



## MarkusP (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hier mal einige Bilder meiner kleinen Irisansammlung, teilweise leider noch namenlos


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

O.O die sind schön *träum*
vorallem die 3 von links oberste reihe!


----------



## schrebergarten (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Wow, da kann da man ja richtig neidisch werden.
Hoffentlich schaut das bei mir auch mal so schön aus.
Mir sind heuer bereits einige Blumen kaputt gegangen (Frost und Schädlinge).
Zu euren kann ich euch nur gratulieren.:gratuliere


----------



## mic_chief (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo Markus,

sind die alle bei Dir im Garten? Hammer g.....


----------



## Silko-Werner (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Na dann auch mal paar Bilder von mir.


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo Silko-Werner,
ist das auf Bild 1 und 3 ein blühender Kaktus?

Und mal ganz nebenbei gefragt: hat einer 'ne Ahnung, was das für eine ziemlich unförmige Glockenblume auf Bild 3 meiner Fotos ist
Hat mir mein Partner mitgebracht...aber leider die entsprechende Pflanzenaufstellung vom Staudengärtner verbaselt...Sie wächst und gedeiht im Halbschatten...aber keiner weiß, wie sie heißt

petra


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo
@MarkusP
Wenn du zum TT2013 kommen solltest, bei Vera44 bestelle ich die Liste einmal hoch und runter ! 
Wunderschön !
LG Andre


----------



## MarkusP (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hier noch ein paar Spätblüher, leider blühen nicht alle


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo Markus,
was für wunderschöne Blüten! Und ein toller Fotograf bist du noch dazu! 
Da kann man gar nicht genug von sehen .


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo, ein paar Bilder hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## Koipaar (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Bilder von uns.

LG vom Rhein, Christoph und Antje


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein Update aus unserem Garten.

petra


----------



## mic_chief (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo Blumenfreunde,

Der Kasten ist 1,20 m breit. Die weiße Petunie besteht aus einer einzelnen Pflanze. Dafür muss ich mich bei meinem Blumendealer bedanken.


----------



## koile (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Hallo Blumenfreunde !
Auch bei mir, gibt es einige schöne Blümchen.
Grüße aus dem Saarland
 Gerd


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

Servus Blumenfreunde

Habe ich hier im Thread noch nicht gesehen ...

Kronen-Lichtnelke (Silene coronaria)
 

Garten-Montbretie (Crocosmia × crocosmiiflora)


----------



## Vera44 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

 ich hab auch ein paar!

Hoffentlich werden die Ableger von Gerd genauso prächig. Die Bougan? in 2 Farben blüht auch schön. Eine in Mini mit extremer Farbe, die andere als Stämmchen, das __ Edelweiß und der __ Enzian auch im Saarland. Die Clematis jetzt zur zweiten Blühte. Die Kübelpflanze - keine Ahnung wie sie heißt. habe ich vor dan Gänsen gerettet und in einen Topf gepflanzt. Bienen Hummeln und Schmetterlinge erfreuen sich dran. Der blaue Dreimaster - ein Ableger.... die große hat klein Charly alsBett genutzt und "platt" gemacht.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Und hier sind noch ein paar __ Lilien.......

   
   
   




.....und weiter geht's........




  
  
  



Heute Abend stelle ich noch mehr Bilder rein, aber nun muss wieder etwas Gartenarbeit erledigt werden. Ich hoffe nur das es nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen und ich diesen machen muss


----------



## rumbalotte (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*

mein __ Gartenhibiskus, bevor der Regen kam ..



..und fleissiger Besucher:


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Gemischte Blütenbilder 2012*


----------

